# AKC vs UKC registration for lure coursing?



## DaDuke1107 (May 27, 2013)

So I am picking my pup up in 3 weeks (rhodesian ridgeback), and his mom is AKC registered, but dad only had a limited registration (due to technicalities, nothing regarding actual genetics), so the pup isn't AKC registered, only UKC. I want him to eventually participate in lure coursing, but the ASFA website says they have to be AKC registered... Is my boy not going to be able to do any lure coursing due to his UKC only registration? Please help me out and let me know anything you know that could help me out?!?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

You can register him AKC ilp http://www.akc.org/reg/ilpex.cfm


----------

